# SMART fan control problem



## Mattu

I've enabled the "SMART Fan Control" in my system BIOS and boy dose it let my CPU get *HOT!* 
But as soon as the load is taken off, within 30 sec., the temps go back down into the mid 40's with the fan staying at the same RPM the whole time.





At what temperature is the so called "SMART Fan Control" supposed to kick up the RPM on the cpu fan (It's the one at 740 RPM)? How can I configure this utility?

My BIOS is an American Megatrends BIOS in a ECS P4M800Pro-M MOBO...

EDIT: My cpu is a Pentium D 925 3GHz with a Thermaltake Silent 775D Fan attached to it.

As you can see, there is no way that I can find to configure the SMART fan temperatures to speed up the fan. Just "Enable" or "Disable" show up. Does anyone know how to configure these temps so that the fan will go faster at at least 40°C?





Thanks for any help...


----------



## The_Other_One

Mine doesn't get that hot, but my processor does get into the mid 40s when I enable my SMART fan control option.  Look into some windows applications, if any are available specifically for your motherboard.  I've seen some that offered more options than what the bios presents.  Plus, Speedfan isn't the best software for temperature management.  I'd suggest something like PC Wizard.


----------



## Mattu

So is it ok to run the SMART fan option all the time?


----------



## The_Other_One

Not if your CPU's actually getting that hot


----------



## Mattu

Well I cooled back off to about 48°C with in about 30 sec when it went back to idle. 

So I would be good leaving fan on full blast all the time?


----------



## The_Other_One

If that's what it takes to keep it cool.  I'm pretty sure mine's running full blast ATM.


----------

